# Coming to the Dark Side



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Ok, well, here's the announcement of the century. Hell froze over this afternoon. I decided I am buying a Glock. If all goes well I'll go from crazy Sig girl to crazy Glock girl. So, I need some advice from the Glock-aholics.

The only thing I really don't like about Glocks is how they feel in my hand. They're just too bulky. However, for some reason, the 34 doesn't feel too bad. Neither does the older 17 without the finger grooves. And I kind of like the new 21SF, although I'm not sure I want a plastic 45. 

So with this new info, what are some ideas for other Glocks I should check out? I'm not too hot on the 9MM, but I'll take what I can get if that's the only thing that feels right.

So... convert me.


----------



## PenguinRunway (Apr 3, 2007)

:buttkick:


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Don't know anything about Glocks but I wouldn't worry about a plastic .45. I have shot the Springfield plastic .45 and my son in law puts it through its paces and I mean hard. Never had any trouble with the plastics. I would say Glock has it together too. Good luck on what ever you get.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

How is it to control? I have trouble controlling the 40s in HK and Glock (haven't tried it in any other tactical tupperware). I know the recoil is different between the 40 and the 45, more snap to the 40. But is it easy to control? If so I may just ask about the 21SF.


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> Hell froze over this afternoon. I decided I am buying a Glock.


Oh, say it is not so my dear. :smt022


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

jenglish said:


> Oh, say it is not so my dear. :smt022


I know. One manager started to do a happy dance when I said it, another almost fainted. LOL!


----------



## PenguinRunway (Apr 3, 2007)

Well I just read your issues with Sig and don't blame you.

Buy why glock?!?


----------



## 2FNSLO (Mar 5, 2007)

I own a 23C. I was surprised to find that my buddies 36 was easier to handle. Going from a compensated compact .40 to a sub compact .45 I wouldn't have believe it if I hadn't experienced it myself. I guess what I'm trying to say is don't rule out any caliber until you shoot them first.
Good luck with your choice!


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

Congrats. nothing wrong with owning at least one Glock. For a range gun, I'd recommend the 34. For carry look at either a 17 or 19. For years I said I'd never own a Glock but once I got over my prejudice, now I like them. Don't be afraid of the Dark Side.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

By virtue of my (civilian) job, I've handled, shot, owned and/or carried just about every major pistol introduced in the last half-century. I was a 1911 guy for years, but went Glock a couple of years ago. I found the Glock totally reliable, easy to operate, relatively inexpensive, and easy to shoot well. Mainly I am sold on the reliability aspect.

I shoot 9mm Glocks exclusively. I have no issues with 9mm for defense, as long as I can use good JHPs. The pistol is extremely easy to control, and VERY fast on repeat shots. I don't know what your split times look like with .40 and .45, but I'll bet you can shoot 9mm faster with the same level of accuracy. I can shoot reasonably quickly with a 1911 in .45, with splits in the .20 range on 5-7m targets (A-zone hits). With a Glock 17, I can run about .12-.15 splits at the same distance. I am also faster on multiple targets and control the gun better in one-handed fire, as well.

Grip reductions are fairly cheap for the Glocks, though I generally advocate leaving the gun as-is. Your hand will most likely adapt to the gun if you shoot enough. Mine did, even though I have small hands for a man.

Yes, Glocks are common-as-dirt, cookie-cutter guns with zero personality. But the things work, and work well. Some of my colleagues switch pistols every season, but I just stick with my dirty little Glock 9mms. They work whenever I press the trigger, and the hits go where I want 'em. I can't ask for more than that. I am fully satisfied with the Glock design.

1. Get Glock.
2. Get case of ammo.
3. Get good holster.
4. Go to range and shoot case of ammo.
5. Repeat step 4.

I bet you'll be happy with your purchase.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

congrat on the glock. Go with what works.
And Mike I dont change every season, however I did just go back to the 1911...


----------



## Mini14 (Mar 1, 2007)

Have you tried the XD?


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Welcome to the dark side young Jedi. I shoot a .40 (G23) and shoot good with it. I've never shot a Glock in .45 so can't compair the two. One thing I do like about my Glock is the simplicity of working on it and shooting it-ie, no manual saftey etc. The thing I don't like about my G23 is the size for concealed carry. That is why I got the Kel-Tec P-3AT. I carry the Glock in the winter when I wear more clothes. The Kel-Tec is so easy to conceal that I could probably wear it skinny dipping if I could squeeze my checks tight enough.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Just don't let another armored car drive over the polymer Glock. I don't think it will make it


----------



## PenguinRunway (Apr 3, 2007)

Shipwreck said:


> Just don't let another armored car drive over the polymer Glock. I don't think it will make it


It just might...

I think they did ALL those tests JUST for SuckLead!:anim_lol:


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Old Padawan said:


> congrat on the glock. Go with what works.
> And Mike I dont change every season, however I did just go back to the 1911...


I heard. Sell me your custom 23.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Just don't let another armored car drive over the polymer Glock. I don't think it will make it


It won't. The slide pops off. Gets good distance, though. :smt083


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Mini14 said:


> Have you tried the XD?


I have. It was ok. I have reasons as to why it isn't on my top 5 list, though.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

You need to actually fire a Glock to appreciate its... "ergonomics". Due to the shape of the butts of these pistols(not size but shape in relation to frame), I've found the recoil is noticeably exaggerated compared to other similarly weighted pistols in the same caliber. I could also go on about the horrible trigger that seems to be prevalent in all plastic-framed, striker-fired pistols except for the Walther P99 A/S. At least those have been my observations. I hope I didn't anger anyone.

Don't take my word for it. You need to try them yourself. Glock makes pistols you either love or hate.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I've fired a few. Let me see, I know I've fired the 34 and the 31. I may have fired either the 17 or the 19 a few years ago. Not real sure, though. It was either the 17 or the 19 that turned me off to them in the first place. But my manager carries an older 17 without the finger groves and he let me hold it the other day. I really liked it. But I won't have the chance to fire one of those.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Revolver said:


> You need to actually fire a Glock to appreciate its... "ergonomics". Due to the shape of the butts of these pistols(not size but shape in relation to frame), I've found the recoil is noticeably exaggerated compared to other similarly weighted pistols in the same caliber. I could also go on about the horrible trigger that seems to be prevalent in all plastic-framed, striker-fired pistols except for the Walther P99 A/S. At least those have been my observations. I hope I didn't anger anyone.
> 
> Don't take my word for it. You need to try them yourself. Glock makes pistols you either love or hate.


Huh. My experience is just the opposite. I find that very low bore axis on the Glocks makes them seem to recoil less than competing designs. I do take a very high grip on pistols, however. Muzzle flip on Glocks in my hands is substantially reduced compared to USPs, SIGs, Berettas, and XDs, to name a few. The only comparable guns for me are Browning P35s, 1911s, and the P7 (the latter having near-zero muzzle flip).

I don't find the trigger horrible. It's not crisp like a 1911, but once you get the hang of the reset, it works fine. And it resets faster than just about anything but a 1911.

Everyone says you either love or hate Glocks. I have no love for any mechanical object, and don't love or hate Glocks. They are what they are: simple, unexciting and uninteresting pistols that you can heap abuse upon, and that always work when you need them.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

:smt107 WHA?!

What a shame...

Have you though about maybe a 1911 or the HK USPc .45? Both are very low recoil and both have a very comfortable grip on them.


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

*interesting discussion*

I agree with a lot of what has already been said. I am what might be best described as a hostile convert to Glocks. Did not like them and had many of the same issues regarding ergonomics, feel in hand, goofy trigger mechanism dingus, etc. But after trying just about everything else with mixed success it really is the best platform for me (other than 1911's). Sigs, for example, I love just about everything about them but cannot shoot them well at all. I instinctively can shoot very good with the glock and with practice even better. Intuitive or instinctive ability is important to me because it gives me a very solid base to build up from with consistent range time. Glocks are a very good value considering features, weight and overall size in my opinion.

On topic, I would echo the suggestions about trying all the different frame sizes for personal fit and shoot the most promising models prior to purchase if possible. I personally settled on a G19 because the compact is the best fit for me and I like it's power to size ratio (i.e. similar size to a sig P239 but twice the capacity and much less weight). The big frames especially in .45 and 10mm feel akward to my hands as well but I can shoot them with ease. Smooth shooting and accurate 2x4 is how I'd describe it. Lots of quality pre-finger groove models to be had on the used market at gun shows in the $350 to $400 range (in my neck of the woods at least). I don't have a problem with the finger grooves myself but it is a very common complaint for many. Grip reduction as mentioned already is an option.

Caliber choice I am personally partial to the 9mm placing more stock in placement and fast follow up shots over raw power but YMMV. If I can put 16 rounds on target(s) in half as many seconds precisly were I want them at 25 yards or less with a 9mm Glock I don't feel the need for more horse power. It sounds like you are comfortable and well versed in the larger stouter calibers and you will have no troubles with them in the Glock renditions. When compared to the 9mm you already know you are in for a bit more kick, a half beat slower shot recovery but will gain increased power potential. The low bore axis does indeed help reduce felt recoil and should produce quicker follow up shots for you and be fairly noticable having transitioned from the sig line up.

Good luck and happy Glocking. They're not for everyone but as much as I didn't want to like them they do got the goods were it counts in my book.

Tuefelhunden


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

-gunut- said:


> :smt107 WHA?!
> 
> What a shame...
> 
> Have you though about maybe a 1911 or the HK USPc .45? Both are very low recoil and both have a very comfortable grip on them.


Oh, I've eyeballed a few 1911s. Unfortunetly, a Glock is what I can afford right now. I'll have a 1911 someday.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Tuefelhunden: That's where my problem lies. I am extremely picky when it comes to guns. So there isn't much out there that I really like. And the things I really like and shoot well with are a pain in the butt to carry.

Like right now I am carrying my S&W 686 at work. It is a wonderful gun, I shoot well with it, it handles well, fits my hand like a glove, and is near perfect in just about every way. But my word is that gun a pain to carry! It's the 6" version, which is perfect for me for shooting. But now it gets caught on my shirt sleeve, and lord help me if I ever have to draw it from the holster quickly because the grip is in my armpit. If not for this I'd say the heck with it and keep this as my carry gun. 

I'm drawn to larger calibers for some odd reason. I never really understood why I was like that. So I'll take a 9mm (actually, when I eventually get my P99, it will most definetly be a 9mm) but would prefer a 45. My Sig is a 40, but it isn't a great round in a lot of guns.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

*Update!*

I went through the Glocks today just for fit and feel. I didn't have a chance to shoot any today, but soon.

The G30 felt ok. But I think I have settled on the G21SF. I'm going to shoot a regular G21 sometime next week, I hope, just to see how it handles. We don't have the G21SF out for rent yet. I'll let you know if this is the gun. But I have begun budgeting so far.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> I went through the Glocks today just for fit and feel. I didn't have a chance to shoot any today, but soon.
> 
> The G30 felt ok. But I think I have settled on the G21SF. I'm going to shoot a regular G21 sometime next week, I hope, just to see how it handles. We don't have the G21SF out for rent yet. I'll let you know if this is the gun. But I have begun budgeting so far.


Wow, you must have big hands. I can't shoot the 21 worth a damn. The grip feels so huge in my hands. Makes the draw clumsy and split times are ridiculously long! Are you going to carry that monster?


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

If it sits right, yes. Our last 21SF went out the door a few days ago so I have to wait for the next shipment to see how it sits on my side.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> Oh, I've eyeballed a few 1911s. Unfortunetly, a Glock is what I can afford right now. I'll have a 1911 someday.


What about that new Taurus? Getting some great reviews! :smt023


----------



## Spenser (Nov 6, 2006)

*Glock 19's The Way To Go*

I'm kind of a Sig nut. They just feel right to me. But the things you've said over the last couple of weeks are starting to frighten me, and might cause the Glocks to come back out of the safe. You just want to trust whatever you are carrying implicitly. Sounds like the Sig has shaken your confidence quite a bit. For that reason alone, it would be time to switch for me. I had a similar issue with my P99. It looked like the frame cracked, and I never had confidence in it again. It actually wasn't a problem, it was cosmetically just enough to bother me. That alone probably justified getting rid of it.

Having said that, I love the 19. It's an older model without finger grooves. It's light, comfortable, and holds a crapload of rounds. Mags are pretty cheap for Glocks. Inexpensive to shoot in the 9mm, which is nice.

The recoil is a bit snappier than the Sigs to me, but I've added a steel recoil guide with a slightly stouter spring (very cheap modification, about $35) that makes it more pleasant to me. I know, I'm a wuss, but that's the way it feels to me. It was by no means unmanageable, it's just better now.

I think you'll like the trigger, once you get used to it.

Glock also makes a very inexpensive polymer holster that works really well, if you don't want to spend a lot on leather.

Going to Glock is not an unwise decision at all. Especially given your circumstances.


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

*Agreed*

Glocks arn't particularily inspiring asthetically speaking especially when compared to a sig, HK, 1911 or even that choice 686 you have but they tend to grow on ya with time. I like the larger calibers also but know I can do better with the 9mm and its enough if I do my part and the G19 makes it pretty easy to hold up my end. The G30 and 21 are also super performers and accurate (especially that darned G30) and if I could conceal them effectively I would probobly be carrying a G21 or the new variant SF instead. Too thick in the slide for me but if you could swing that 686 with a 6" barrel you won't be troubled by the G21 or a G30. If I ever part with my USP or USPc 45's I will be getting another G21. Always got to have at least one .45 ACP and one .357 mag in the line up. :mrgreen:

Good luck and happy shopping,

Tuefelhunden


----------

